# Bootcamp: Installation Win. 10 "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition...



## maximeleburton (23 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iMac late 2013 me disant que je pourrais également profiter de Windows 10 (pour certains programmes n'existant pas sur MacOS).
Config. matériel:
2,7ghz i5
16go ram
Fusion Drive 1to

Je tente depuis plusieurs jours d'installer Windows 10 mais sans succès.
Boot Camp crée bien une clé afin de pouvoir installer Windows mais je suis ensuite bloqué.
Tout d'abord, mon Mac redémarre (après Utilitaire Boot Camp) mais de redémarre pas directement sur ma clé.
Je dois appuyer sur Alt afin d'avoir plusieurs choix.
Je choisis EFI Boot qui lance ensuite l'installation de Windows.
Je formate la partition BOOTCAMP (qui n'a pas la même taille que sélectionnée dans l'utilitaire Boot Camp) - 1er problème.
Après formatage, j'ai un message d'erreur qui apparait: "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante."
Après plusieurs lecture sur le forum, j'ai bien vérifié avoir débranché tout périphérique usb (sauf clavier et souris). 
De plus, j'utilise un clé usb et non un disque dur externe.

Pourriez-vous m'aidez..svp. 
D'avance un grand merci!


----------



## maximeleburton (23 Mai 2019)

Voici une photo de l'étape qui bloque le processus d'installation


----------

